
Social Media Leads the Future of Technology [But We Can't Make Money Now] - daveambrose
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6079.html
======
daveambrose
_What these statistics suggest is that "the most precious currency today is
information," said panelist Jim Breyer, an early investor in Facebook and a
director of Wal-Mart Stores. "Each year there is more information created on
the Web than in all the previous years combined. Investment initiatives are
around participating in the information flow. We [at Accel] are interested in
companies that help us understand how to structure information, communicate,
categorize some of that self-generated information, and then act on it."_ \-
My favorite line in the piece.

